# Finally, something plowable???!!!



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

A big system making it's way across NE tonight "should" leave us in So. NH something to plow by morning...cold coming down from Canada...eh? tymusic

I plowed up in Meredith NH at my summer place yesterday...8-10 inches of wet heavy stuff that was compacted by the oil delivery guy...grrrr...gonna have to go back later on as they're getting another good dumping up there...9"+


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope... another damned BUST... :realmad:


Freakin' weathermen and weatherwomen...all night long predicted 4-6" for So. NH and we get another piddly inch...I' gonna scream if this crappy pattern keeps up..!!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ahh just join the rest of us that been screamin for 6 weeks.....:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------

